# Google's Front Page Sci-fi Artwork



## goldenapples (Apr 12, 2011)

Impressive Soviet era artwork to commemorate 50 years of "human" spaceflight. I like "human". A nod towards poor Laika.


----------



## OmahaRenegade (Apr 12, 2011)

That is pretty cool  reminds me of like 1950s sci-fi covers.

If only we had the fervor to go into space now that we had then...


----------

